# kayak registration sticker



## BuzzBait Brad

I looked online where to place the sticker on the kayak after you register it, but the problem with mine is that I can't put my registration sticker on the stern as they tell you to do because there's a storage hatch in the back and no room to put the sticker. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## CPK

If you look online you can find that they allow several locations for the registration stickers. I put mine on the top inside wall of my sit on top. It is just above the floor on the side by knee.


----------



## CPK

The middle location is where I have mine.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I didn't know if that was for a canoe since that's what is shown in the pic. I think you should be able to put it anywhere


----------



## CPK

They are the same for each I believe. Maybe a Columbus Kayak guy would be able to confirm. I hope I'm right or I have stickers to move. Lol


----------



## CPK

streamstalker said:


> LOL...someone is going to take exception on where your sticker is placed? Silly.



I'm sorry?? Did you read all of the posts? I was only contributing positive info here I believe. Just went through picking where to put my stickers not too long ago. Happened to have the page still bookmarked. 

I apologize if I have completely mistaken your post.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

streamstalker said:


> LOL...someone is going to take exception on where your sticker is placed? Silly.


Never know what an officer in a bad mood might do in that situation. I rather be safe than sorry. Imcjust going by what the registration info says


----------



## SMBHooker

If I'm not mistaken, if you have a sit on top you can place them on the inside as long as it's visible.


----------



## Yakkin4bass

I just have mine on the inside of the rear tankwell. Been checked more than once...never had a problem.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Yakkin4bass said:


> I just have mine on the inside of the rear tankwell. Been checked more than once...never had a problem.










SMBHooker said:


> If I'm not mistaken, if you have a sit on top you can place them on the inside as long as it's visible.


Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Bubbagon

The instructions on where to place are simple, and give you a few options.
Pick one of those options and place the sticker there.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Bubbagon said:


> The instructions on where to place are simple, and give you a few options.
> Pick one of those options and place the sticker there.


Where it tells me to place the sticker I'm not able to. There's either a hatch in the way or curves to where there will be bubbles under the sticker. I'm just gonna put it on the inside


----------



## Yakphisher

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Never know what an officer in a bad mood might do in that situation. I rather be safe than sorry. Imcjust going by what the registration info says


There is a lot of truth to this!
The officer visually spot checking wants to see stickers in plain sight. Sometime it is not possible due to construction of particular kayaks. Many time after dealing with the dumb motor boaters they get really annoyed and cranky. LOL
wear PFD!


----------



## Yakphisher

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Where it tells me to place the sticker I'm not able to. There's either a hatch in the way or curves to where there will be bubbles under the sticker. I'm just gonna put it on the inside


Thats all you can do.


----------



## Bubbagon

I assume we are talking about the alternative registration sticker.
If so, either place it on the hatch lid itself, or place it inside the kayak, which is also an acceptable spot. 
Hit it with a hair dryer after you place it.


----------



## Parrothead Jim

I have the alternative registration sticker but the texture on my kayak would not allow the sticker to stay attached. I bought some Plexiglas and cut it out to the size of the sticker and attached it to the stern of my kayak. Now when I get my stickers I stick them on the Plexiglas plate. Never had one fall off.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Bubbagon said:


> I assume we are talking about the alternative registration sticker.
> If so, either place it on the hatch lid itself, or place it inside the kayak, which is also an acceptable spot.
> Hit it with a hair dryer after you place it.



Always hit stickers with the dryer after! 






Parrothead Jim said:


> I have the alternative registration sticker but the texture on my kayak would not allow the sticker to stay attached. I bought some Plexiglas and cut it out to the size of the sticker and attached it to the stern of my kayak. Now when I get my stickers I stick them on the Plexiglas plate. Never had one fall off.


You can sand down your yak and then put the sticker on. I've done that before with no trouble but if your way works then more power to you!


----------



## 1hasyourlures

So I'm confused the ODNR website says you don't have to title a kayak so do I still have to have a registration sticker. They really don't make it clear on the internet whether you have to have a registration sticker on a kayak


----------



## Rocknut

Parrothead Jim said:


> I have the alternative registration sticker but the texture on my kayak would not allow the sticker to stay attached. I bought some Plexiglas and cut it out to the size of the sticker and attached it to the stern of my kayak. Now when I get my stickers I stick them on the Plexiglas plate. Never had one fall off.


I had the same problem. The fix for me was to use some sand paper to rough up the surface and get the film off. After that no problems


----------



## Snakecharmer

1hasyourlures said:


> So I'm confused the ODNR website says you don't have to title a kayak so do I still have to have a registration sticker. They really don't make it clear on the internet whether you have to have a registration sticker on a kayak


All Boats (kayaks) must be registered Not all boats need a title...

*Registrations are required for every recreational boat in Ohio, including powerboats, sailboats, canoes, kayaks, pedal boats, and inflatable boats.**
ORC 1547.531
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/registration


----------



## 1hasyourlures

Snakecharmer said:


> All Boats (kayaks) must be registered Not all boats need a title...
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/registration


Ok thankyou


----------



## Rocknut

All my kayaks are registered by a haul number. Same as a VIN number.


----------



## fishwendel2

Youth kayaks need them too even at only 6’ long!


----------

